

Ask HN: Best services\apps where businesses can have a public presence - mypresences

Hi HN ... I am looking for promising sites and apps (whether they are established or just starting out) that allows a business to have a public presence, usually a page dedicated to that business with information, ratings, reviews, photos etc.  It can be open to all businesses or just particular niches (doctors, real estate, restaurants, hotels, startups, software companies etc).<p>I am not interested in sites where they have just purchased a $49 directory theme and added some data  (unless they have gained decent traffic) but quality products that look good, work well and have a future.<p>There are some really impressive projects out there and most small business owners would not know that they are either listed there or there is an opportunity to promote their business (usually for free). Also they need to make sure their information is accurate and complete and the presence promotes their business in the best way possible.<p>I am looking to promote these services to business owners to help them build and manage their overall online presence &amp; reputation .. there is no cost to be included.<p>we already include over 700 services and apps worldwide listed at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mypresences.com&#x2F;services&#x2F;<p>So if you know of or have a great app or site not listed I would love to know more.<p>Thanks.
======
byoung2
How do you reach small business owners to market to them?

~~~
mypresences
hi ... we promote the services to the businesses that signup to our platform.
We provide online presence and reputation management .. so if a restaurant in
LA signs up we will suggest a list of services where they can have a presence
based on their industry and location. The user can then see more about these
services and filter and sort them to decide on where they should list their
business. We then help them manage and build their presence there.

The aim is to help them discover some really great services they were not
aware of before or even discover services where they have a presence but they
where not aware of it.

We get business onto our platform via advertising, trade shows, word of mouth
etc and that gives exposure to the services we list targeted directly to the
type of business that would list there.

~~~
byoung2
I tried to create a test account but I can't add a presence. I put the link in
the box and submit but nothing happens.

~~~
mypresences
Hi .. thanks for taking a look! Everything goes into a work queue and the
presence you added was added to the end of the discovery process that was
still running. I will look at displaying something to the user if adding a
presence will be delayed (usually only happens during the initial process of
discovering presences).

I just checked and it looks like it is now complete and it found 27 initial
presences for the business you added.

~~~
byoung2
I see them in the dashboard now. Wow this is really cool!

~~~
mypresences
hi .. glad you liked it.

